# R10 PROM Chip Modification



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

R10 PROM Chip Modification

I thought I would start this thread for reference. I was unable to find information yet about how to do a PROM chip modification on the R10 units.

If you know information, instructions, where to buy supplies, etc or have links to sites about this process please post them here.  

ANY information is helpful.

First question: will this mod, once done, allow us to use the Zipper or hack the unit in some fashion at all?

Thanks!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you tried the for sale section at ddb (its near the bottom of the main site)?


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Is the total cost of this mod (incl shipping) cheaper than buying an older DTivo on ebay?

Is there something extra a modded R10 can do that a (e.g.) DSR7000 cannot?


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

I found this thread at DDB:

DDB Forum - Deals, Freebies, and TiVo & DirecTivo Hacking > Category: For Sale/Trade > For Sale/Trade > PROM Modification Service

he doesnt offer the service any longer but seems to sell the parts from what i can quickly gather. so this is a start. 

ill look for writtings and information on how to do this but if you have any other information please post it here for us.

thanks!


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

oh boy, those threads on the mod are all over the map of what is to be done.

im getting a headache lol. 

i still cant tell if it can be done and how to do it for an R10 unit.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

dagap said:


> ...Is there something extra a modded R10 can do that a (e.g.) DSR7000 cannot?


Nope. Not that I know of.


----------

